# improving grip strength = hanging form pullups bar after each workout session?



## LyftForLyfe (Jan 24, 2012)

do you think that hanging from a pullup bar after each workout for 3 sets can improve my grip strength/endurance in pulling exercises?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes m8, any type of holds work. Farmers Walk, Deadlifts, Axle holds or buy some fat gripz there are loads of ways m8


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Taken from BB.com :

-------

Holding objects for a certain time period helps with grip strength. Try holding some heavy dumbbells or heavy weight on the barbell and have a buddy time it while you hold it for as long as you can. Keep timing it every week and see if your time goes up. If it doesn't, your using too much weight and need to drop some.

Walking with the dumbbells (if you have room in your gym for it) like in the strongman will help your grip as well. The point of holding objects in your hand is to "force" you to tighten your grip to hold on. If you just let the dumbbell or barbell "sit" in your hand, your not going to improve your grip that way.

Also, during any barbell or dumbbell exercise, tighten your grip throughout the movement, don't just let the weight sit in your hand. There is an exercise I used to do called Swinging DBs. Remember the wrist curls and reverse wrist curls? Well, your doing them standing up and as you start the movement, you swing the dumbbell using your wrists away from you and then into your sides and back and forth.

This will help with your grip strength as well as put some size on your forearms as well. Do this with light weight, you obviously can't go very heavy on those simply because of the range of movement.

-----

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Great to see a post about grip strength. I want to cry every time I see someone at my gym doing 50kg deadlifts using wrist straps.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LyftForLyfe said:


> do you think that hanging from a pullup bar after each workout for 3 sets can improve my grip strength/endurance in pulling exercises?


Absolutely yes - did wonders for me 

I naturally have seriously skinny forearms and a fairly pathetic grip strength. Best thing I did to improve grip strength over a short period was to do dead hangs on a chinning bar at home.

On alternate days (day on/day off) would do one hang every hour when able, and would hang until my hands would literally peel off the bar. After a week, when the period of time I could hang for was getting a lot longer, I started adding a little weight via a belt (you use a backpack as an alternative) - first just 5kg, then a week later 10kg, then a week later more again.

By the end of it regular pullups, chins and also deadlifts were much easier.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

as mentioned above just doing deadlifts really heavy, holds, rack pulls and axle (thick bar work) is the way to go

my forearms and wrists are pathetic but my grip is what i would consider superb


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro mental sent me a 300lb captain of crush , i get it 2/3 closed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

i used to play with my balls a lot,then i got married and wife took over--what a great grip she has! tennis balls!



LyftForLyfe said:


> do you think that hanging from a pullup bar after each workout for 3 sets can improve my grip strength/endurance in pulling exercises?


----------



## LyftForLyfe (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you all guys.

since im already doing deadlifts ill do this 3 sets of deadhangs increasing time (or adding weight) each session. so doing that deadhangs after workout is a good time? i also think it helps spine to decompress, so this will be 2 good thing at once, yeah?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 on fat grips, tried them on the past two workouts, they've totally knackered my forearms.

On the flip side, they were looking pretty awesome today, so it's certainly working.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> retro mental sent me a 300lb captain of crush , i get it 2/3 closed


I want some of these! My bro bought a thing back from Poland like a grip trainer? Whatever the proper name is, anyway it has a spring at the top and a large adjuster next to it so you can adjust the pressure needed! Very handy and cheap as well, he's going to get me one next time he goes.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

get your self some fat grips awesome for grip strength


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I greatly improved my grip in weeks by holding heavy deads at the top for as long as I could.....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> retro mental sent me a 300lb captain of crush , i get it 2/3 closed


You still not closed it yet !!!

I got it to half ( easy half ) then it felt like my knuckle were going to explode !!!!


----------

